# Plans for a miter saw table



## jparker45 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to DIY and was wanting to know if anyone knew how to build a table for a compound miter saw. I got a great deal on a miter saw at a garage sale, but need to mount it on a table and really have no idea how to build one. Thanks.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Norm Abrams from "This Old House " and "The New Yankee Workshop" built one on a Yankee episode. Search the TOH website and you can order plans.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a link to some plans to make a stand for your saw:

http://woodworking.about.com/od/woodworkingplansdesigns/ss/miterSawStand.htm

Also, Craftsman and Dewalt make some nice stands for around $100. The wood and fasteners could cost that much. Here is a link so you can compare:

http://www.nextag.com/miter-saw-stands/search-html


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is the link to the "new Yankee Workshop" miter table/bench

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0201


----------

